# Forellen einfrieren?!



## PikeHunter06 (30. März 2006)

hallo, 

kann mir jemand von euch mal ein tipp geben? wenn ich meine jetzt gefangenen forellen einfriere, wie lange sind sie dann zu gebrauchen? wollte sie im sommer räucher. meint ihr das geht, oder eher nicht? 
habt ihr ein tipp für mich wie ich es am besten machen sollte.  

danke, und petri


----------



## gdno (30. März 2006)

*AW: Forellen einfrieren?!*

hallo pikehunter
am besten machst du das folgendermaßen:
du legst die forellen einzeln auf ein backblech mit backpapier und frierst sie dann für 24 stunden durch.danach nimmst du sie aus dem gefrier und tauchst sie in kaltes wasser so das sich ein eismantel bildet.diesen lässt du dann nochmal ne stunde festfrieren und wiederholst den vorgang.wenn der eismantel dann durchgefroren ist verpackst du die forellen einzeln und kannst sie so für locker ein halbes jahr einfrieren(bei -18 grad).
vor dem räuchern oder einlegen solltest du sie aber langsam im kühlschrank auftauen lassen(kann schon mal 24 stunden dauern).bei dieser methode ist der qualitätsverlust am geringsten.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


gruß euern gdno


----------



## PikeHunter06 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Forellen einfrieren?!*

Danke....

man das war echt ne schnelle antwort, und auch echt ne gute. hast mir 100% weitergeholfen. werd es genau so machen, wie du es beschrieben hast. 
danke#6


----------



## Steffen90 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Forellen einfrieren?!*

ich tu meine gesauberten Forellen einfach in einen Gefrierbeutel in dem sich möglichst wenig  Luft befindet (noch besser ist vakumieren) dann frier ich sie ein. Sie sind dann für ein halbes Jahr haltber. wenn du sie zum Rauchern einlegen willst brauchst du sie nicht auftauen sondern einfach gefroren für ca.40 Stunden in eine 4%ige Salzlage legen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. März 2006)

*AW: Forellen einfrieren?!*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> du legst die forellen einzeln auf ein backblech mit backpapier und frierst sie dann für 24 stunden durch.danach nimmst du sie aus dem gefrier und tauchst sie in kaltes wasser so das sich ein eismantel bildet.diesen lässt du dann nochmal ne stunde festfrieren und wiederholst den vorgang.


Hallo gdno,

alle Achtung an den Meister  aber ich kenne es genau andersrum.
Erst die Fische in fast gefrorenes Wasser tauchen, dann aufs Blech/Gitter und ab in den Freezer. 
Wenn fertig wie gewohnt auf Beutel portionieren - Mache ich so rum etwas falsch? :q  #h


----------

